
Google’s answer to Amazon's Echo is code-named ‘Chirp’ and is landing soon - jonbaer
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/11/11658432/google-chirp-amazon-echo-rival
======
tracker1
But will it integrate with Twitter? (had to do it, with a name like chirp)...

I haven't used any of Amazon's voice products (voice search for firetv, or an
echo), so can't compare... with a good connection, I will say Google's has
been decent... but they still have a ways to go on giving the correct answer.

~~~
spiderfarmer
In Dutch Google's voice recognition is amazing. It's so much better than
Siri's and it seems to get better all the time.

